# other poster's pics don't automatically show?



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I've noticed alot of pics recently don't automatically load when I'm in the thread. It just shows a magnifying glass that I have to click on to bring up the picture and then have to exit out each time to get back to the thread. Must faster and more convenient when the pics are loaded into the thread. Is it the way the pics are being loaded by the poster or is there a setting I can change on the forum to see the pics right away?

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've been told I need to update my browser to fix this (I have not tried it yet).


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I've been told I need to update my browser to fix this (I have not tried it yet).


I have IE8 which I believe is the most current version for OS XP Pro. I can't imagine the forum now considers XP Pro to be too old of an operating system. As far as OS's...if it ain't broke don't fix it. I never like changing OS's and having to learn new ways of doing things that work perfectly well already.

A few months ago I was no longer able to open my Photobucket account with my PC (this same computer) and had a few people try to look into many different settings etc without success. I can open photobucket on this computer as long as I use Mozilla Firefox. An idea....wonder if the pictures load on this forum via Firefox? Will try and report back.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Other Moderators have had success with IE9 and Chrome and Opera. I believe FireFox as well.

The forum does not make a conscious decision that XP is too old. But it is true that as software around us evolves, eventually we have to upgrade or experience issues like these. As far as I know CF has not upgraded recently, and this only started happening to me recently.

The Moderators that have XP agree that you cannot upgrade further than IE8 and they cannot see the pics.

I also have XP and IE and experience your issues. Photobucket issues. Other websites that tell me my old browser is no longer compatible. Sigh. For me? I think I have to consider a new PC entirely.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I also have xp pro but use firefox without issues. In ie8 there is a button after the address bar that looks like a piece of paper torn in two. This toggles compatibility mode and should help display the images properly.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

b3w4r3 said:


> I also have xp pro but use firefox without issues. In ie8 there is a button after the address bar that looks like a piece of paper torn in two. This toggles compatibility mode and should help display the images properly.


So I found a non-loaded pic thread and hit that broken page you mentioned and the pic appeared...like magic! Do you know if this is now defaulted on or will I need to hit this everytime I come back to the forum?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably have to click it every time the browser is opened. I ditched IE for firefox many years ago. Do yourself a favor and just stop using IE.


----------

